# Biting Cords



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a rhom that likes to taste test just about everything in his aquarium, including his Koralia cords. Ive already replaced one due to leaking voltage and the new one i put 1/4" flexible clear tubing over the cord but im not sure if this will be enough if he really chomps down on it. Just wanting to hear what some other people are doing to combat this. I guess if i dont get any good ideas i guess ill buy a Ecotech Mp10.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

If your not to worried about the look, try heater guards. I've never had a problem with a fish biting at wires, but if I did I'd buy a cheap heater guard and then drill it so I can run the wire through it. It'll be more cost effective then buying an mp-10, and if your Koralia is rated higher output lph then the mp-10 you won't be sacrificing any power.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah i just looked them up and that would look worst than what i already have. Mp10 is looking better and better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

125, stand being built for 180.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would try to put it farily close to the surface so thee is minimal cord in the water and just point it downwards. To protect the cord your best bet would be some plastic tubing though it would be ugly. A mp10 would be a great choice if your rhom likes biting cords and you are willing to spend the cash.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I put plastic tubing over the cord on the new koralia, i guess we'll see how it works if he does it again ill buy a mp10

Cluster I like the powerhead placement to be lower Rhom seems to swim in it more offen.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with my P's biting cords, but I do use plastic tubing to surround the power cords though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if plastic tubing not working then maybe try to find a thing flex stainless-steel hose or wrap a small piece of fine stainless steel mesh around the cord and secure with zip tie.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i put my heaters close to the cornersa then run the cord up the corner only time i have seen them bite something is when they get spooked and swimfast al;ong the glass and get the tube/wire caught in there mouth then they bite.have not had a issue since i ran it up the corner of the tanks.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

the glass on a 125 might be too thick for a MP10. You might have to get a MP40 or see if you can find a used MP20.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

My reds attack the white suction cup that my water temp probe is attatched to. One of these days they will bite right through it and it will lose its suction completely.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I use zip ties and suction cups just above the water level underneath the rim. It bids most of the problem


----------

